
Ask HN: Make the HN Top Nav Bar Sticky - webtechgal
This is a question as well as a suggestion for HN.<p>Threads with lots of interest grow big (duh! :-))<p>Then, we keep scrolling down and down reading, and the top nav bar (orange) scrolls along with the page.<p>Then it becomes kinda painful to scroll back to the top.<p>My question&#x2F;suggestion is, can it not be made sticky, or another option - can it not be shown again in the footer?<p>That would make for a better UX, at least for me. What do you all think?
======
mirkules
It depends on the medium. On the desktop it's not a huge deal - I just hit the
home button and I'm back to the top.

If we're talking about mobile, I agree with you partially. In fact, there is a
whole lot of improvements to be made for mobile devices, not just scrolling.
The recent addition of undoing your vote is a direct result of not having a
mobile interface at all, since the arrows are too small to finger. So, instead
of creating a mobile version of the site, they "patched" the UX problem.

And so a sticky header would only patch the UX problem - the problem being a
complete lack of mobile design. It baffles me why a site that is _the_ source
of bleeding edge technology news for many of us can't design a mobile site.

------
krapp
You're certain to be able to do this with a single keypress - probably the
home key.

Although this might be more convenient for mobile users, I can see it being
rejected on the basis of not being minimalist.

